# WitchHunter Tyrus



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I want the witchunter tyrus model from Inquisitor. I have been meaning to buy one for ages and when I finally am ready they pull it from the GW website. It is for a conversion, I am going to make Peturabo.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one, Shan. A little clipped up though. I was similarly going to turn him into a daemon prince, but never quite got around to it. 

I basically got the legs pinned and green stuffed together, and I think the torso together.

I don't know what it would cost to ship to Australia though.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Krueger. That might be ok. I have bid on one on ebay but I wont know if I have won for another 4 days. It does interest me though. The postage on the one I have bid on is $28.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Is that $28 US or 28 AU?

Just let me know what you want to do once the auction ends.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Krueger but I ended up winning it for just over $60 total. Really that is only 10 bucks more than the usual price here in aus so I am ok with it. Thanks again


----------

